# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Danh sách đen >  Tránh xa nhà hàng Thiên Anh-Nhà hàng cưc tởm tại Hạ Long!

## sunshinehalong

*Chào ACE!*
*Có thể trong chúng ta ai cũng từng có lần đi du lich Hạ Long và thưởng thức Hải sản tại đây.Hải sản ở Hạ Long ngon số 1 vì độ mặn vừa phải,thơm ngon nức mũi khi chỉ cần ngửi cái mùi "mực nướng" hay con cá song,cá hồng vớt lên vẫn còn giấy "đành đạch" làm món cá "nướng hay hấp".Ngon tuyệt cú mèo.*

*Hạ Long-đất du lịch,nhà hàng,khách sạn nhiều là đương nhiên.Thế nhưng để chọn được một nhà hàng vừa ngon,vừa rẻ cũng là một vấn đề.Nổi tiếng nhà hàng tại Hạ Long có Ngọc Sương,Yên Nhuận,Phở 224,Thiên Anh,Phượng vĩ ....*
*Thiên Anh từ ngày mới khai trương cách đây 3 năm thì rất nổi cả từ đồ tươi tới cách phục vụ vì thế đã thu hút rất nhiều khách.Nhưng sau này khi có khách rồi thì lại bắt đầu"giở trò"-Đồ ăn đắt đỏ(tuy nhiên cũng theo giá cả thị trường) -phục vụ lởm,dịch vụ không ra gì,khách đến ăn thậm chí chờ đến cả tiếng đồng hồ mới có đồ ăn.* 

*Chú ý:ăn ở nhà hàng này trước khi mua thì cần phải hỏi giá cả rồi mới vớt đồ lên,cân phải nhìn nếu không là bị cân "điêu" ngay,xong rồi phải theo vào tận bếp để xem chế biến-Nếu không bị tráo đồ cho ăn đồ tủ lạnh ngay.*
*Vài kinh nghiệm chia sẻ cho những ai đang và sẽ có dự định đi Hạ Long  -Mong là có ích.Thân!*

----------


## hientran812

hic, thật là lắm trò nhỉ, thế này thì đi du lịch cũng mất vui

----------

